# Muslim states push for UN action on 'Islamophobia'



## 57Chevy (16 Jun 2010)

Muslim states push for UN action on 'Islamophobia'

UNITED NATIONS — Muslim governments on Wednesday pressed the United Nations to step up investigations of Western countries to root out what they call "Islamophobia" — defined by them as discrimination against people of the Muslim faith.

Delegates from Islamic countries, such as Egypt, Iran and Pakistan, drafted new guidelines for the UN's freedom-of-religion investigator that say Western diplomats aim to shield Islam from commentary Muslims might deem derogatory.

During a debate in front of the UN Human Rights Council, they also charged that the UN's anti-racism investigator — in a report he tabled about his activities — had not focused enough on what they called the rising incidence of discrimination against Muslims in Western countries.

According to the 57-member Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC), the anti-racism investigator should focus on what it called "contemporary" racism, "particularly in Western societies."

The group said Islamophobia was growing "particularly in the countries of the North."

Egypt and Libya also charged that Muslims were targets of racism and discrimination in Western countries.

article continues

Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Muslim+states+push+action+Islamophobia/3163205/story.html#ixzz0r4bQn3tT


            (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jun 2010)

This is rich.  I'm sure we'll soon see pictures of protesters holding up signs with such reassuring messages as "Stop Islamophobia, or we'll fly air planes into your buildings" or "Death to all who fear Islam".


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jun 2010)

No kidding.  Recently there was a protest held by some "folks" in the UK during a homecoming parade for the  Royal Anglian Regt.  .  They were calling the soldiers murderers and other likewise BS, and flying the Black flag of Islam as well.   They had Police protection, I can imagine what you would get if you tried raising "western support" in say Tehran or Lahore.  If you survived it.

Article shared with the usual caveats.  

Into the jaws of hate: Soldiers' parade marred by Muslim extremists and far-Right
By Andrew Levy
Last updated at 12:40 AM on 16th June 2010

Comments (375) Add to My Stories 
Screaming hate and brandishing vile placards, Muslim extremists and far-Right groups clashed yesterday in ugly scenes that marred a parade by soldiers. 
Around 40 members of a group called Muslims Against the Crusades (MAC) arrived with inflammatory banners featuring slogans such as 'Butchers return' and 'What are you dying for? £18k'. 
They were soon confronted by 100 people, some wearing English Defence League T-shirts, who shouted 'scum' and 'Muslim bombers off our streets'. 
 Clashes: Police hold back Muslim protesters as they trade insults with English Defence League members while soldiers take part in a homecoming parade in Barking, Essex

 The Muslim protesters shouted 'murderers' as troops from the Royal Anglian Regiment paraded through Barking
Police, who had received intelligence warning of trouble at the march in Barking, Essex, separated the groups behind barriers on opposite sides of the road. 
But violence flared after 200 soldiers from 1st Battalion Royal Anglian Regiment - who lost five men in a recent tour of Afghanistan and had been granted freedom of the borough - marched past thousands of well-wishers. 
MAC supporters shouted slogans such as 'murderers, murderers' and 'British troops go to hell', while the mainly white crowd opposite, some of whom are believed to have been BNP supporters, threw frozen pork sausages and chanted 'scum' and 'Allah, Allah, who the f*** is Allah?' 

 More...Two more British soldiers killed in Afghanistan, taking death toll to 298 
BNP leader Nick Griffin invited to attend the Queen's Buckingham Palace garden party 

The anti-MAC contingent then stormed the barriers and traded punches before around 100 officers, including some on horseback, broke up the mob. 
The clashes came little over a year after Muslim extremists screamed 'baby killers' and 'rapists' at soldiers from 2nd Battalion Royal Anglian Regiment parading through Luton after a tour of duty in Iraq. 
Members of the public who travelled to Barking yesterday to cheer the troops said they were 'disgusted' by what happened. 
 Police lead away the protesters from the Muslim Against the Crusade Group as they face jeers from English Defence League members

 The homecoming ceremony was delayed by an hour after far right protesters hurled frozen sausages at the Muslim group
Charlene Byrne, 24, whose boyfriend Lance Corporal Scott Hardy was killed in an explosion near Musa Qala on March 16, said: 'They should never have been allowed to hijack this. Not everyone supports what's happening in Afghanistan - but they shouldn't take it out on the soldiers.' 
Alex Mitchelson, 18, whose brother has completed two tours of Afghanistan, said: 'He would been disgusted by what happened here today. I had Muslim protesters racially abusing me as I walked by.' 
The leader of Barking and Dagenham Council recently wrote to Home Secretary Theresa May asking her to ban MAC because he feared its extremist propaganda could cause violence. 
 Two men were arrested after police intervened during the violent clashes
Liam Smith acted after MAC posters about the protest, showing a bomber bursting through a flag of St George, appeared on the town's war memorial. Previous leaflets depicted British soldiers beside a bloody puddle in the shape of a skull. 
Mr Smith said: 'We don't want these people with their hate-filled agenda in our borough.' 
The MAC members - one of whom allegedly spat at a soldier - left after police gave them safe passage to Barking underground station by forming a human wall. 

One of the organisers, Abu Abbas, said: 'The protest is not about the Anglian Regiment but all occupations in Muslim lands. They have gone over and killed civilians. We cannot accept this.' 
But Barking and Dagenham Muslim councillor Manzour Hussain said: 'MAC do not represent the vast majority of law-abiding, peaceful Muslim members of society who respect Britain's Armed Forces and the work they do.' 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1286784/Muslim-protesters-brand-war-heroes-murderers-homecoming-parade-turns-violent.html#ixzz0r6emrhCg


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Jun 2010)

Fuckers.  
"'The protest is not about the Anglian Regiment but all occupations in Muslim lands. They have gone over and killed civilians. We cannot accept this"

Where are their protests in Islamabad about the Taliban killing civilians?


But, hats off to the anti-MAC contingent!  

And I hate to say it, but I absolutely loved this part:
"while the mainly white crowd opposite, some of whom are believed to have been BNP supporters, threw frozen pork sausages"

Sounds to me like that was pre-meditated, unless a butcher's shop was nearby.  But then again, no self-respecting butcher would freeze his sausages!


Now, can Christian states (such as the Holy See) push for UN action in "Christianphobia"?  (NB: That point is rhetorical, but aims to make a point.  People are by their very nature Xenophobic, hence new terms such as "homophobe", "islamophobe" and "God-only-knows-what-else-ophobe".)


----------



## Staff Weenie (17 Jun 2010)

Because we all know that Iran, Egypt, Libya, and Pakistan are bastions of moderate and tolerant islamic thought and deeds.....why would anybody be against them.....


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jun 2010)

Given the UN's track record of accomplishments over the past 20 30 40 years, their taking the lead on this guarantees we'll see all the progress this complaint warrants.

 :


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> This is rich.  I'm sure we'll soon see pictures of protesters holding up signs with such reassuring messages as "Stop Islamophobia, or we'll fly air planes into your buildings" or "Death to all who fear Islam".









keeeel the Infidels! But don't you dare suggest we're violent and scary!


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jun 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> keeeel the infidels but don't yopu dare suggest we're violent and scary!



Where is your COAX when you really need it?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Jun 2010)

Nice pic. If that U.N. Committee needs advice on where to start their investigation, we can certainly point them in the right direction there.

Next, they'll complain about "racial profiling" at the airport. Let me see. I am an airport security person and, approaching my line are a muslim in a Burka, a Buddhist and a Hare Krishna: Whom should I concentrate my efforts on ???


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jun 2010)

My  :2c: and personal opinion:
If the Fanatical Muslims would stop hating the rest of the world, maybe some of the people will stop hating them?
Maybe if the Fanatical Muslims would stop bombing innocents, some people would stop hating them? Some of these photos seem to say it all about their opinion, why can't we have ours?  Oh yeah, it's bashing them!!!
I've been to some Muslim countries in my travels, didn't see one person who seemed to hate me because I was white..or possiblye Christian...
and this all coming from a white-English speaking-heterosexual male over the age of 40-with all his body parts...when will it all stop and we learn to just get along???  :blotto:


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jun 2010)

WRT replies 2, 3 and 6. Those are genuinely freakish to say the least, and quite honestly rather confronting.

My answer to my link below is if you're not doing anything wrong, does it matter who sees you? Considering the trash in the pic at post 6, I bet there is more than enough to hide.

Imagine having to consult with the community about security cams. Whatever happened to basic public safety first, and for that matter, common sense? 

WTF is going on in England?

I afraid dear ole England to too far gone, and I can see the same cracks appearing here in Australia in cities such as Sydney and Melbourne. What will become of our nations in the next generation? Reply 2, is just plain sickening.

As for MAC, if any such 'members' are NOT citizens, they should immediatly be frogmarched off to Immigration for immediate deportation for promoting terrorism within their own community. Freedom of speech is one thing, but what thye've done, well can you imagine a group of Germans with placards like that on returning WW2 Vets say back in 1946?

Link (shared w/the usual..... http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/surveillance-cameras-hooded-after-outcry/story-e6frfku0-1225881148356

EDITs to add, I too also had a wee bit of a chuckle WRT the frozen sausages bit  :nod:

OWDU


----------



## ArmyRick (18 Jun 2010)

There was an interesting article in last Sunday Sun (Toronto edition). It was a somalian woman who spoke out basically on how islam is taught to hate the west and why martydom is so beneficial in their beleif. I wish I could find a link to the story or even remember the ladies name.

It was an eye opener for the naive.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2010)

Ayaan Hirsi Ali 




Read this, done by her.


----------



## leroi (18 Jun 2010)

Ayaan Hirsi Ali's an amazing human being--suffered many losses including the loss to some of  her "feminine parts" which were mutilated at a young age--in the name of an extremist brand of Islam.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Jun 2010)

leroi said:
			
		

> Ayaan Hirsi Ali's an amazing human being--suffered many losses including the loss to some of  her "feminine parts" which were mutilated at a young age--in the name of an extremist brand of Islam.




I regret that I must keep hammering the same point, but it is not Islam, not even "an extremist of Islam," that forced the mutilation of her genitalia; it was an African/Arab/Persian/West Asian *culture* that permits demands such barbarism. It does so because, as is normal in barbarian cultures, slavery is permitted or condoned, and even encouraged.


Edit: typo


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jun 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I regret that I must keep hammering the same point, but it is not Islam, not even "an extremist of Islam," that forced the mutilation of her genitalia; it was an African/Arab/Persian/West Asian *culture* that permits demands such barbarism. It does so because, as is normal in barbarian cultures, slavers is permitted or condoned, and even encouraged.



Gets my vote for post of the month.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2010)

Closed for now to avoid recreating the bunfight which has been removed.  Requests to reopen for the posting of intelligent and informative content will be entertained by staff tomorrow.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

